# wolf tracks relatively speaking



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Snow is starting to cover our favorite Utah hunting grounds and everyone is finding wolf tracks. Here's some fresh wolf tracks I picked up a coupla days ago.

Wolf tracks are round-shaped, normally 5" to 6" in diameter. Here's a set relative to my ball hat:


Here's some fresh wolf tracks relative to some fresh grizzly tracks relative to my ball hat. These wolf tracks do not have claw marks....uh..the grizzly tracks do let me tell ya:


Wolf tracks are bigger than a human fist, big as a grapefruit or bigger.

Who cares? Get those 2016 Utah Wolf Trail Cam videos sent in to the UWN, only 2 months left boys n girls!! Find all the details here:http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam.html

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

These tracks were where we set up our most recent Wyoming Bighorn Sheep camp, camp #126. Besides the grizzly and wolf tracks there were bighorn sheep, elk, and mule deer tracks within 25 feet of where I put up my tent. 

Should I put this in out of state hunting?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So I had a mule print in a wolf track, you know, a wolf track relative to a mule track. Before I could get a picture of the wolf track relative to the mule track the mule screwed it all up. Dumb ass, relatively speaking.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wolf track relative to a tape measure and a hand (uh....the hand is on the right):


relative to a ruler:


relative to a human foot and a coyote track (the human foot is on the left):


relative to a hand:


relative to a crude "X" drawn in Photoshop:


relative to a boot print and a tape measure stretched out 5 foot:


wolf track relative to a 70lb Labrador Retriever track:


gait relative to a 70lb Labrador Retriever:


from: https://www.google.com/search?q=wol...XGJpQKHU7VDIkQsAQIHQ&biw=1280&bih=706#imgrc=_

http://washingtonwolf.info/identification.html

https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Conservation/Mammals/Gray-Wolf/Identification

http://www.wildernesscollege.com/wolf-tracks.html

http://alaskatracking.com/1/post/2013/01/wolf-tracks.html


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Gives a whole new meaning to "the big bad wolf".

Nice photos thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hopefully the sheep hunting picks up... at least enough to distract you from cataloging wolf tracks.


-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

yesterday morning near hoyts peak - which is just uphill from Oakley, marion, kamas. about 9000 ft elevation. no hunters. no cows. no sheep. a few elk tracks and one moose. snow came the day prior - so relatively fresh the morning after.
this is the third consecutive year I have found these tracks in the same area, all in snow, but the first time in the fall, other two years have been in spring.
soooo let the speculation begin.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

kingfisher - looks like 3 toed sasquatch. Any empty jerky packages around?


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Kingfisher said:


> soooo let the speculation begin.


I'll speculate. They look like overlapping deer tracks to me. I'll admit I'm no tracking expert, but some of those "toes" certainly look like deer prints.


----------

